# Derby Bicycle



## Patrick Grieco (Jun 25, 2012)

I was out picking and came across this old bike and it shocked my interest. I got an amazing deal on it and I dont usually buy bikes so I was wondering if any of you could give me information on my find and if you like the bike feel free to make an offer. I would love to know anything you can share about the bike.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jun 25, 2012)

Patrick Grieco said:


> I was out picking and came across this old bike and it shocked my interest. I got an amazing deal on it and I dont usually buy bikes so I was wondering if any of you could give me information on my find and if you like the bike feel free to make an offer. I would love to know anything you can share about the bike.
> View attachment 56056View attachment 56057View attachment 56058View attachment 56059View attachment 56060




Derby bikes were sold at pep boys auto stores.


----------



## Patrick Grieco (Jun 25, 2012)

*Thank you*



HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Derby bikes were sold at pep boys auto stores.



Thank you for the help


----------



## Dutch13 (Jan 28, 2019)

Want to sell it? It is the same frame as my Hawthorne. Just found a Derby of my own while out looking at a Schwinn.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 2, 2019)

1963 was the first year for that unusual chain guard, also on Dutchs' Derby. His Hawthorne has the earlier style, though they may have been both used on different models in same years. There's also a third design that's much bigger, and is similar to Ross and Monark guards. All the above bikes were built by Snyder, best known for it's main badge, Rollfast.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 2, 2019)

My 41 Snyder built Derby.


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 21, 2019)

My Derby badged colson. Came with the original paperwork and traced it back to the original store that it was bought from about 30 minutes from my house. The pep boys is no longer there, but I did find a picture of the building before it got torn down.


----------

